# Emperor scorpion is shedding or dead?



## chocoboridley (May 7, 2009)

I dont really know what happened. 

He diddent move to anothor spot in 3 days.

Last time I saw her move was yesterday but looked like twitching.

His tail is curled up and his pinches are facing each other and part of her shell had a hole which i just noticed right now.His legs are curled close to her body.

SO did she die and is she molting (oh frogot to say i diddent see her molt sine i got here and she is about 4 inches)


----------



## Triggerman73 (May 7, 2009)

well, i dont know much about scorpions but when tarantulas die they curl up so it could be the same thing...i dont know but i hope it isnt dying good luck


----------



## chocoboridley (May 7, 2009)

Triggerman73 said:


> well, i dont know much about scorpions but when tarantulas die they curl up so it could be the same thing...i dont know but i hope it isnt dying good luck


Now this snail is covering up the hole. and these white tiny bugs (i dont know where they came from) are crawling on her.


----------



## Triggerman73 (May 7, 2009)

chocoboridley said:


> Now this snail is covering up the hole. and these white tiny bugs (i dont know where they came from) are crawling on her.


tiny white bugs? she might have been prego...how long have you had her? if they arent babies...clean the cage...they are probably mites


----------



## chocoboridley (May 7, 2009)

Triggerman73 said:


> tiny white bugs? she might have been prego...how long have you had her? if they arent babies...clean the cage...they are probably mites


Well i had her since last year september 2008 i think the white bugs came from the soil or this lizard that got eaten by the scorpion. Theres also this green stuff coming out of the soil.


----------



## AzJohn (May 7, 2009)

White bugs crawling on ger is a bad sign. They are probably feeding on her.


----------



## chocoboridley (May 7, 2009)

AzJohn said:


> White bugs crawling on ger is a bad sign. They are probably feeding on her.


I think they are There surrounding the hole


----------



## Triggerman73 (May 7, 2009)

chocoboridley said:


> Well i had her since last year september 2008 i think the white bugs came from the soil or this lizard that got eaten by the scorpion. Theres also this green stuff coming out of the soil.


like green bugs? or like green moss?


----------



## chocoboridley (May 7, 2009)

Triggerman73 said:


> like green bugs? or like green moss?


Looks like mold


----------



## Triggerman73 (May 7, 2009)

chocoboridley said:


> Looks like mold


how long has it been there for?...if over a day then i doubt your scorp is in good shape


----------



## calum (May 7, 2009)

that sounds pretty weird.. got any pictures?


----------



## Leadreign (May 8, 2009)

I had emperors for awhile. From what i remember, their tails lay flat on the ground behind them. The last one i had died of old age. Just sat in the corner balled up. Exoskeleton all cracked up, like it was a 100 years old.
The BIGGEST factor i know if a emp is dead or not, is the smell. Ive had 5 that died, i know the smell all to well.

Didn't** by the way


----------



## alexi (May 8, 2009)

her/his shell has a hole that a snail is covering up?  with white bugs and green stuff?  That sounds like a lot of different and strange problems!


----------



## praetorian2150 (May 8, 2009)

GET HIM OUT OF THERE!   get him to a dry cage immediatly this situation just sounds like all types of dangers.    put him in a dry cage and let the mites dye clean him off afterwards


----------



## AzJohn (May 8, 2009)

praetorian2150 said:


> GET HIM OUT OF THERE!   get him to a dry cage immediatly this situation just sounds like all types of dangers.    put him in a dry cage and let the mites dye clean him off afterwards


I think it's allready dead.


----------



## jme (May 8, 2009)

ya im pretty sure hes gone poor guy


----------



## T.ass-mephisto (May 8, 2009)

jme said:


> ya im pretty sure hes gone poor guy


not a bad idea to move it just in case. i have heard people say that scorps they thought were dead have sprung back. sounds bad though..........


----------



## ~Abyss~ (May 9, 2009)

yeah they sometimes spring back to life but when you have other bugs feeding of them it's very unlikly they'll bust a Jesus act.


----------



## Nomadinexile (May 9, 2009)

*If you try...*

Make sure and clean that cage.  Use Bleach/water at least 10% bleach.  Rinse really well, then let dry completely.  Do the same with water dish ect. or just throw them away.  If it is getting put back in, use completely new substrate, hides, rocks, logs, ect, all new or completely sterilized.  Good luck


----------

